# Should I nail the bottom board?



## Jerry Kinder (Jan 16, 2009)

Is it a good idea to nail the bottom board to the brood body? The guy who sold me the hives said I should, but if I want to rotate the brood boxes during the year, I really don’t want to pry the bottom board of a box of pissed off bees. 

And yes I am very new to beekeeping and am getting ready for my package bees.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

I never do... but it is something that is up to you... they glue it down anyways.


----------



## pchelovod (Jun 20, 2005)

*I wouldn't nail it*

for exactly that reason-- too hard to rotate supers or equalize hives, etc when necessary. A healthy hive will do a darned good job of sticking the super to the bottom board with propolis, anyway.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

So there you have it from the Northeastern part of the country...lol


----------



## DChap (Oct 19, 2005)

*nailing bottom boards*

I never do. If I need to move the hive or I'm concerned about it getting knocked over I will use a ratcheting tie down.

Blessed Bee
Doug


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

DChap said:


> I never do. If I need to move the hive or I'm concerned about it getting knocked over I will use a ratcheting tie down.
> 
> Blessed Bee
> Doug


I seen one beekeeper use Bungee cords.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

One of my spring tasks is to take the hive bodies off of the bottom board and scrape the winter gunk (scientific and advanced beekeeping term) off of the bottom board. I do this even with SBB. If I nailed the box to the bottom, I would have to remove each frame.

I do have a nuc box with the bottom stapled on. I still find that to be annoying when I find that I used it rather than an un-nailed one.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

I have found times when I like both ways.


----------



## kopeck (May 26, 2007)

They do make staples for this application.

I have a box of them, I've used 4 total...so yeah I just let gravity and the bees do their things.

K


----------



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

Are you expecting the hive to levatate and come off the bottom board!? The only time I nail bottoms on is for nucs, because I expect to be moving them around more often and it's just easier to make them like that.

justgojumpit


----------



## mwjohnson (Nov 19, 2004)

I wouldn't but there are guys who do.
I borrowed 15 nuc boxes from one of them, and wanted to take the bottoms off a couple and gave up in disgust. Knucklehead used 16d commons....
If you go that route maybe consider using deck screws?

Jamie, I'm kidding about being a knucklehead.....


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

personally I have NEVER liked the idea of nailing on the bottom board. all most need is ONE incident where the bottom board will not come off to make you somewhat resolute that 'that just ain't a good way do do something'. 

I do use hive staples generally for two purposes (they are easily removed and reusable also) 1) in transporting hives and 2) anytime there may be HUGE winds (typically hurricanes) that might upend a hive.

after moving I do remove the staple since I rotate boxs fairly frenquently and don't desire to have the staple impede my progress.


----------



## Jerry Kinder (Jan 16, 2009)

*Thanks for the replys*

Thanks for the replies. I will leave the box bottoms free fit. I will be placing the hives in a location that can get wind but its a steady wind and seldom exceeds 20 knots. I will be putting some weight (rocks) on top because of critters (possums, skunks and raccoons). As for the hives floating away, I live about 20 miles east of Los Angeles so the normal rules of physics may not apply here. 

Thanks again. 
Jerry


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

All good suggestions. Personally, I never did nail bottoms on. I bought hives that had them nailed on and soon took them off.

I used staples for a while, but all that hammering and prying got to be a nuisance. I soon learned to use the rough lath that is sold as survey stales, lattice, etc. (3/8" x 1.5" x 3' approx) and comes in bundles, and drywall screws driven by a reversable battery drill to hold hives together when necessary. (The stack of supers making the 'hive' holding up my country mailbox is a good example, although the lath is inside for appearance since it has no frames). A few laths -- or pieces of thin plywood -- screwed on the outside of a hive can do a quick and decent job of holding on floors and inner covers when moving hives. The screws only make tiny holes.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Jerry Kinder said:


> Thanks for the replies. I will leave the box bottoms free fit. I will be placing the hives in a location that can get wind but its a steady wind and seldom exceeds 20 knots. Thanks again.
> Jerry


You will never have to worry about the wind for the hive, as they glue them together, plus the weight of the honey and such. 

It is the lids that blow off. :lookout:

opcorn:


----------



## hankdog1 (May 17, 2008)

I would only use staples when your transporting hives. Really no other reason to affix the bottom board.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

jerry writes:
As for the hives floating away, I live about 20 miles east of Los Angeles so the normal rules of physics may not apply here. 

tecumseh:
I do like your sense of humor. you are of course correct... ANYTHING is possible in california. 

actually a temporary clip (easily removed after the girls have firmly proposlized the bottom board to the box) is your standard construction type staple. half inch size staples work quite well and are very easy to remove... place two on the two long sides of the box.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you nail it on then how do you clean off the bottom board?


----------



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

They make a tool to clean off the bottom board without taking the hive bodies off. It's basically a long, thin scraper and you putt everything out with it. The bees don't like this tool though!

justgojumpit


----------

